# Ritzy and her Pink Monkey



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

JUST got done grooming and what does she do... go grab Pink Monkey and have a tussel... so mussed up all of my hard work...but then she laid down with a sigh and put her head on him.. was too cute, had to snap this.










She ADORES her Monkey! Always looking for it, if she can't find it. You can get them at Petsmart.... 









Hey, maybe we should start a PINK MONKEY CLUB... anyone can join!! Just about EVERYONE has one close by and, these guys were only $4.99.. online, they are 50% off so like 2.99. Can't beat that.... Ritzy wants to know...anyone want to come play in the Monkey Club LOL... and better yet, can be old members AND new members who join!

Ritzy says Kadonkey Donk...come and play!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

oh I'll have to head to Petsmart....Lilly says she wants to play.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, my, Ritzy is gorgeous. She is so white and the hot pink just makes her look even whiter!!!!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

cyndrae said:


> oh I'll have to head to Petsmart....Lilly says she wants to play.


Oh boy Oh boy, Lily...hurry hurry... youze gonna wub ur Monkey just wike I DO... s/he so soft!! if ur Momma can't find 1 at Petsmart..go here. 

Toyshoppe&#0174 Plush Pink Monkey Dog Toy - Toys - Dog - PetSmart

wub,
Ritzy

ps..derr plush catbeds are berwy nice to sweep in, too!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

She is so beautiful! I love her 'stache. I can see the playfulness sparkling in her eyes!
I'll try to remember to look for a pink monkey next shopping trip, Rocco loves new toys.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Those are two cute lil monkeys! Hehehe! What a darling pic. I wonder if Cosy would like a pink monkey.
I'll have to ask her. I bet she would sleep on hers too.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Cosy said:


> Those are two cute lil monkeys! Hehehe! What a darling pic. I wonder if Cosy would like a pink monkey.
> I'll have to ask her. I bet she would sleep on hers too.


 
I'll bet Cozy would love a Kadonkey Donk Pink Monkey!!!! Heck, for 2.99 - 4.99 they are just adorable to sit around :wub: I LOVE PINK!!! I might have to go back and get one for my desk at work! Ritzy won't let me take hers LOL.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I know Coco and Lola definitely want to be members of the Pink Monkey Club. What a darling picture! Thanks for inviting everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh i want to play! guess i'll be heading to Petsmart (which i already need to do, so no hardship there, hahaha)

Ritzy is soo pretty!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

That is just too cute for words. She looks like she loves her monkey.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

sophie said:


> Oh, my, Ritzy is gorgeous. She is so white and the hot pink just makes her look even whiter!!!!


THANK you for the compliment, Sophie... I work HARD on her coat... but I'll bet your girls would look white next to a Kodonkey Donk (Ritzy's term LOL) Pink Monkey too!!! Come play!!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

maltsnme said:


> JUST got done grooming and what does she do... go grab Pink Monkey and have a tussel... so mussed up all of my hard work...but then she laid down with a sigh and put her head on him.. was too cute, had to snap this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just love your new siggy BTW!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

bonsmom said:


> She is so beautiful! I love her 'stache. I can see the playfulness sparkling in her eyes!
> I'll try to remember to look for a pink monkey next shopping trip, Rocco loves new toys.


 
Yah, that 'stache and that topknot..gonna be the death of me LOL. YES, Rocco MUST have a MONKEY!!! PINK MONKEYS for everyone!!!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Nissa Fiona said:


> I just love your new siggy BTW!


ThANKS Kim...wish I could get the text to BLING )) oh well...


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

coco said:


> I know Coco and Lola definitely want to be members of the Pink Monkey Club. What a darling picture! Thanks for inviting everyone! :thumbsup:


 
YES, Coco and Lola... EVERYONE come play!!! (Mom must get Indi and Feddie their own... I don't wike to share My Kadonkey Donk!!!)

WUBS :wub::wub::wub:
RITZY!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler's wondering if they have blue monkeys for boys? I don't have any Petsmarts around here. Ritzy looks so cute in that picture.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We are off to look for our Monkey too. The Boyz want to join!!!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Tyler's wondering if they have blue monkeys for boys? I don't have any Petsmarts around here. Ritzy looks so cute in that picture.


Hi Tywer...you iz KEWT! hubba hubba... I doan bwame u 4 not wanting pink. Dey doan hab bwu monkeys at PetSmart but deez mokeyz at Petco.

PETCO Plush Curly Pet Monkey Dog Toy at PETCO

U could surewy come and play Kadonkey DOnk with them!!!
wub
Ritzy


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

maltsnme said:


> Oh boy Oh boy, Lily...hurry hurry... youze gonna wub ur Monkey just wike I DO... s/he so soft!! if ur Momma can't find 1 at Petsmart..go here.
> 
> Toyshoppe® Plush Pink Monkey Dog Toy - Toys - Dog - PetSmart
> 
> ...


OK, I caved and ordered one for Rocco... if you use the link above and type in THANKYOU for the promo code you can save 10%.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

So adorable ! My malt has a stuffed lamb that she sleeps with every night.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Awww...beautiful Ritzy just needs a soft comfy place to rest her wee weary head after her spa day. :wub:

Now this is what I want to know...exactly how is Miss Ritzy playing "Kadonkey DOnk" with her pink monkey?  For some reason I'm thinking it may be a game I try to discourage here in my house. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Awww...beautiful Ritzy just needs a soft comfy place to rest her wee weary head after her spa day. :wub:
> 
> Now this is what I want to know...exactly how is Miss Ritzy playing "Kadonkey DOnk" with her pink monkey?  For some reason I'm thinking it may be a game I try to discourage here in my house. :HistericalSmiley:


She SHAKES it SHAKES it and it goes Kadonkey Donk on her head!  Then she looks up and says "what was that?" and does it again! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She's so precious! Cute monkey too!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I wike da Kadonkadonk pink monkey!!!!

Mommy said we going to PetSmart to get da Pink Monkey fow me!! I hope dey hab 1 left fow me!!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Ritzy is beautiful!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Man I just was at Petsmart too! Argh...oh well any excuse to go again!  We want to join the funky monkey club!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

:smcry::smcry::smcry:

We went all da way to da PetSmart an day didn't hab anymore, so mommy couldn't get one fow me. 


She said she would owder won onwine and daddy said he would stop at the PetSmart neaw hid office tomorrow to see if day hab it. 

hmmpph dumb old PetSmart. 

Tell da pwetty girlz dat I'll be able to pway soon when my monkey comes.

wub,
Izzy


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

MiLey wants to be a member of the pink funky monkey too :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:. 

Darlene and MiLey


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's a cute monkey and a beautiful girl!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Ritzy is a pretty little girl. Love the pic, I can tell she loves her monkey friend.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh what a cutie pie ^_^ love her and her monkey...You did awesome grooming her 

I should get one for Snowy. He is a monkey too lol (one of his nicknames when he goes into his mischievous acts). Do these monkies come in different colors too?

hugs
Kat


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

She's adorable! Nikki has a giraffe that she loves like that.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Ritzy is way too cute with her pink monkey!! My babies have a grey monkey they love also...I think because the monkey has face made for biting and those long arms he swings around...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

beautiful pic and monkey , i want one for dolce i wonder if they have in blue!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

*Any Monkey will do!!!*



uniquelovdolce said:


> beautiful pic and monkey , i want one for dolce i wonder if they have in blue!


Hi Ebreybody.. Dis is Ritzy... My Momma went to Petsmart tuday and dey doan hab any more Pink Kadonkey Donk Monkeys.... BUT they suwre had udder ones. So, common, join de fun. Get a Monkey.... ANY Monkey will do and play Kadonkey Donk with me!!! 

LUB,
Ritzy


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

princessre said:


> Ritzy is way too cute with her pink monkey!! My babies have a grey monkey they love also...I think because the monkey has face made for biting and those long arms he swings around...


 
LOL..I think you are right. They do see faces. I have photos of Feather barking at a Labrador mug.  they notice faces in photos and in the mirror.. Ritzy can't understand why there are two Mommies sometimes )


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

TheMalts&Me said:


> awwh what a cutie pie ^_^ love her and her monkey...You did awesome grooming her
> 
> I should get one for Snowy. He is a monkey too lol (one of his nicknames when he goes into his mischievous acts). Do these monkies come in different colors too?
> 
> ...


Thanks...I work hard on her coat... but it is also a really nice coat so the effort is worth it. 

Nope, they only came in Pink and I didn't see any today (though you can still get them online) but there were quite a few other monkeys. They were all cute too.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Witzy, 

Mommy hab a owder mine omwine so I will hab my kadonky donk monkey vewy soon. I fink you weally pretty and i wanna pway monkey donk wif you too. I been pwacticing wif my bwanky bear dat I got as a baby so I might be pwetty good when I get my monkey. 

Oh mommy wad gonna get me a bwue one but daddy said it had ta be to pink one cuz I was giwl doggie. 

I will post da pics as soon as it get's hewe....

Nowse wicks,

Izzy


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

maltsnme said:


> LOL..I think you are right. They do see faces. I have photos of Feather barking at a Labrador mug.  they notice faces in photos and in the mirror.. Ritzy can't understand why there are two Mommies sometimes )


This has nothing to do with pink monkeys, but speaking of barking at a mug... Lola wouldn't go eat out of her bowl. Then I noticed she was seeing herself in the glass on the TV cabinet. I moved it over, and she ate. Guess the dog she saw in the glass wanted the food more than she did. :HistericalSmiley:She is afraid of her own shadow.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

All these monkeys jumping on the bed...hope they don't fall off and bump their head. 
Mary Ann, Cosy doesn't like her reflection either. It must be a monkey thing.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhh what a CUTE! picture!!! :wub:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

wooflife said:


> Hi Witzy,
> 
> Mommy hab a owder mine omwine so I will hab my kadonky donk monkey vewy soon. I fink you weally pretty and i wanna pway monkey donk wif you too. I been pwacticing wif my bwanky bear dat I got as a baby so I might be pwetty good when I get my monkey.
> 
> ...


Hewwo Izi.. I canno wate tu c u wid ur monki. pweaze hab ur momma sen som piturs. k?

Wub,
Ritzy!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Cosy said:


> All these monkeys jumping on the bed...hope they don't fall off and bump their head.
> Mary Ann, Cosy doesn't like her reflection either. It must be a monkey thing.
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMalts&Me*
> ...


LOL.. Cute!!! That is one of Ritzy's nicknames too.. which is why I really loved the monkey. We call her Monkey or Fidget :wub:. Feather's nickname is Squirrel. That is what her Daddy calls her and she answers to it :HistericalSmiley: That is what is SOOO funny with nicknames, when they acknowledge them . Indi doesn't have one, she's too dignified for one. We just call her "In".


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

awww, I will try to get one too . .or do I need 3 LOL . . .Tiger for sure will tear it to pieces so maybe I just need one for the girls to share, when Tiger is not around I can have them play with it.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I wish we could get one of these monkeys for Micky, but he would rip the stuffing out in about a half an hour. He does have his own monkey, but you see, Micky and Monkey have an R-rated relationship, so he doesn't actually get to play with his Monkey very often. :embarrassed:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I ordered one for Lilly. She waits every day for the mail man looking for her monkey. 
As soon as it gets here we'll get pictures up.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh is Ritzy real? She's beautiful:wub: That picture melts my heart, I'm now a big fan of precious Ritzy


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Well dang it... I tried to tell myself that I won't have a baby for at least 6 months so it wouldn't be any use to buy a monkey. I also tried to tell myself that I'm getting a boy and that he'd hate a pink monkey.

so... I went to Petsmart.. and no monkey.  

Unfortunately they're still available online.  and I'm waiting for it to get her so that it can be added to my ever growing maltese hope chest! arty:

lol but for the record I tried to resist the pink monkey.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

*Lilly has joined the club*

Lilly had a package come today and was so excited to get ahold of her Monkey. :chili::chili:
Here are some pictures, don't mind the messy face.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

maltsnme said:


> LOL.. Cute!!! That is one of Ritzy's nicknames too.. which is why I really loved the monkey. We call her Monkey or Fidget :wub:. Feather's nickname is Squirrel. That is what her Daddy calls her and she answers to it :HistericalSmiley: That is what is SOOO funny with nicknames, when they acknowledge them . Indi doesn't have one, she's too dignified for one. We just call her "In".


:HistericalSmiley: I guess this cutie pie shares something in common with Snowy...Snowy also answers to monkey :HistericalSmiley:

hehe..I think that one day, you will come with a nickname for 'In' too:wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

cyndrae said:


> Lilly had a package come today and was so excited to get ahold of her Monkey. :chili::chili:
> Here are some pictures, don't mind the messy face.


Cute!!! Two little monkeys sitting in the bed. :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

cyndrae said:


> Lilly had a package come today and was so excited to get ahold of her Monkey. :chili::chili:
> Here are some pictures, don't mind the messy face.


Lilly is such a little cutie!!! :wub::wub:What messy face? I love her face. She's going to love playing with her monkey!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Ritzy and Lilly look so cute with their pink toys!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

cyndrae said:


> Lilly had a package come today and was so excited to get ahold of her Monkey. :chili::chili:
> Here are some pictures, don't mind the messy face.


AWWWWWWWH Lilly looks super cute with her monkey too :wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Lilly is just too precious! Two beautiful girls with pink monkeys... :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

cyndrae said:


> Lilly had a package come today and was so excited to get ahold of her Monkey. :chili::chili:
> Here are some pictures, don't mind the messy face.


lilly looks soo pretty with her monkey !!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

maltsnme said:


> Hi Ebreybody.. Dis is Ritzy... My Momma went to Petsmart tuday and dey doan hab any more Pink Kadonkey Donk Monkeys.... BUT they suwre had udder ones. So, common, join de fun. Get a Monkey.... ANY Monkey will do and play Kadonkey Donk with me!!!
> 
> LUB,
> Ritzy


dolce is gonna join the monkey club this weekend


----------

